# 4 weeks in, so far so good ramble



## Jasper (Oct 27, 2019)

Got a diagnosis 4 weeks ago and was lucky to catch the first 2 Xpert sessions almost immediately.  In my head I knew I had changes to make before the diagnosis but was putting it off until retirement as I travel alot for work and eating well in planes, trains and automobiles is tough.  I decided to virtually retire earlier to focus on giving myseld the best chance. I am still doing a bit but no early mornings, long days and airports.

So, 4 weeks in and I have lost 8kg (11kg if you believe my doctor's scales).  I am now 89kg from 97kg heading to be 84kg by Christmas and 80kg by Easter.

So, I have headed for a very low carb diet, and to be honest once I found a few tweaks, I love it.I bought the Mosley book which made so much sense.  

I tried  a variety of breakfasts (kippers, poached eggs) but have now settled on greek yohgurt and berries as being the least trouble in the morning and I am a creature of breakfast habit (Porridge Oct-March, Fruit and Fibre April-September) so the same breakfast every day works for me.

I have learned a few tricks about taking my own food to work (lock n lock boxes, greek yohgurt, nuts, boiled eggs, high meat sausages, roast chicken thighs) and what to head for instead of the sandwich shop ( supermarket roast chicken does me well).  I have missed a few meals completely simply because i couldn't find anything without carbs so popped a few nuts.  I have a new love affair with spinach, which i used to hate but the BBC creamed spinach recipe has made it the veg of choice with cauli.  I have a new love for big burgers, no bread but using iceberg lettece as the wrapping, onions, mushrooms and salad.  Better than the bread version IMHO!

Eating out is tricky (bread or potatoes with almost everything) but I am hoping to reintroduce some slow burn carb in the new year (I do miss my morning porridge).  Hit the kebab starter and mixed grill while I was stuck in a hotel in London in the rain last week.  

So far so good. I know some people struggle more than i do, and I dont under estimate the challenges I may yet meet , or that these early successes may be short lived or hard to sustain.  But I want to be well and be around a long time to see my grandson grow up, and against that food choice is easier.

My wife is joining me on the diet shortly (she hasn't been well of late) and even my 83 year old father in law who lives with us has ditched the spuds at Sunday lunch.

Exercise is next. I have a good exercise bike to get me through the worst of the winter before I get back on the real  bike.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 27, 2019)

Forgot to say, 12cm off the waist measurement.  Another 20 to go.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 27, 2019)

Wow! Many congratulations on a fantastic achievement. Making that decision to semi retire early is huge. getting your head around the low carb diet and finding ways to make it enjoyable is also a massive step and will help to make it sustainable long term. 
Too early yet for an updated HbA1c result but look forward to you posting an impressive reduction in that too in the next couple of months. I have no doubt it will follow your other successes in weight loss and waist reduction.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 27, 2019)

Wow.  It.  I think you are going to have a fantastic surprise when you have your next Hb1ac results .

How about a food flask so you can take something hot to work , stew, curry etc


----------



## KARNAK (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello @Jasper a good idea going part time, allows you to concentrate more on your Diabetes. Looks like you have taken the proverbial bull by the horns and gone for it, well done on your efforts and results so far. 

The CARBS & CALORIES COUNTER book from Amazon or even DUK shop is an excellent guide but you will need scales for certain foods, good luck and keep us up to date please.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 27, 2019)

My wife suggested soup or stew.  I am not always in the right place for hot liquids (planes, railway stations) but i could do it on driving days.


----------



## SueEK (Oct 27, 2019)

An amazing start @Jasper  really well done and I agree that your next hba1c should be really encouraging for you. Big big pat on the back xx


----------



## Jasper (Nov 22, 2019)

8 weeks in now.  Lost 13kg so far (to 84kg from 97kg), would like to lose another 4kg to help de-fat the organs.  Fasting BG steady 6.0 and sometimes lower. HbA1c due January so I will continue with the strict diet until I hit 80kg, and then I will be having a tuna sandwich!


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow! Fantastic! Well done!


----------



## zoombapup (Nov 27, 2019)

Good results there Jasper, well done with that. I'm on a similar low carb journey since my diagnosis about 4 weeks ago. I stupidly forgot to get my weight at the time of diagnosis, so no idea of any weight loss, but my BG is definitely massively improved. I do need to try an exercise bike or something though. How often do you use yours?


----------



## Jasper (Jun 21, 2020)

9 months on. HBa1C 34.   I have lost 19kg, BMI in the healthy range (just). Since Christmas I have moved to a more manageable diet with lower carb (under 130g, under 100g most days with almost zero processed sugar) which is working well as my weight and BG has been very stable. Porridge breakfast with Chai/sunflower/pumpkin and then small portions of anything high in carb.  I can now eat like the family eat.  I am seeing rice is a problem for my BG.

Morning BG consistently in the range 5.7 to 6.5 . Covid has been a pain as I cannot order what I need to maintain my lower carb diet but a big (+) as it has given me exercise time.

Anyway, thew good news is that I am off the Metformin for a 3 month trial before another HBa1C test.  Doing fasting BG every day for a few weeks then twice a week.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 21, 2020)

zoombapup said:


> Good results there Jasper, well done with that. I'm on a similar low carb journey since my diagnosis about 4 weeks ago. I stupidly forgot to get my weight at the time of diagnosis, so no idea of any weight loss, but my BG is definitely massively improved. I do need to try an exercise bike or something though. How often do you use yours?



I have been out on the mountain bike most, two or three times  a week for between one and three hours (15-40km) . I managed 320km in total last month which is a new record. June is looking les due to the poorer weather. I think the indoor bike is harder work (mentally at least). Who doesnt want to rid ethe woods, canals and fields compared to staring at a wardrobe.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 21, 2020)

Jasper said:


> 9 months on. HBa1C 34.   I have lost 19kg, BMI in the healthy range (just). Since Christmas I have moved to a more manageable diet with lower carb (under 130g, under 100g most days with almost zero processed sugar) which is working well as my weight and BG has been very stable. Porridge breakfast with Chai/sunflower/pumpkin and then small portions of anything high in carb.  I can now eat like the family eat.  I am seeing rice is a problem for my BG.
> 
> Morning BG consistently in the range 5.7 to 6.5 . Covid has been a pain as I cannot order what I need to maintain my lower carb diet but a big (+) as it has given me exercise time.
> 
> Anyway, thew good news is that I am off the Metformin for a 3 month trial before another HBa1C test.  Doing fasting BG every day for a few weeks then twice a week.


Well done Jasper.
You really have taken on your Diabetes and found what works for you.


----------



## stephknits (Jun 21, 2020)

Great results!


----------



## SueEK (Jun 21, 2020)

Well done Jasper, your results are just great


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 21, 2020)

Congratulations on the fantastic weight loss and great BG results. I am sure your progress will inspire others. Thanks for posting.


----------

